# plant question



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey all!

i want to get some live plants for my tank. i have some Malaysian wood, i was wondering is there any plants that actually grow on wood? like almost moss when you go in the forest. 
as a base, i have crushed corals (no sand or rocks). 
Will i need some sort of special lamp for the plants? 


My second question is my mels our losing color, is there something i can do about that?


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

yes, the different types of mosses (java, christmas, flame,...), anubias species, and the java ferns will all grow attached to the wood. All three should hold up against the cichlids you have as well


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

TBS_Dave said:


> yes, the different types of mosses (java, christmas, flame,...), anubias species, and the java ferns will all grow attached to the wood. All three should hold up against the cichlids you have as well


but how do i plant them on wood thought? like i have to do something special, or just kinda randomly put it on the wood and wait for it to flourish?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

rubber bands


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

justintrask said:


> rubber bands


but dont those dissolve in water? :?::fish:


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

get some polyester or cotton thread and just tie the plants to the wood. You can also use stainless steel staples if you chose. I prefer the thread myself, but either one works just fine.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

what about lighting, do plants need special lights?


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

The plants I pointed out to you don't need any special lighting, they will all grow just fine in lower lighting


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Even low light plants like those should probably get a plant growth light bulb. I've kept anubias in as low as 15 watts over 20 gallons with the proper K rating. You can get a pretty cheap plant growth bulb from any pet store that will fit the regular type bulbs.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Low light plants dont need any special bulbs. I have had no problems in my 29G growing any of those plants with just the stock lighting that came with it. If you want more rapid growth, yeah, plant lights will help, but IMO, are unneeded for the most part.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

cool...

Just got my first plant yesterday, a little piece of java moss... lol... :fun: :fish:


----------



## OldMan (Dec 30, 2008)

For anubias or java fern, tie the plant's rhizome to a piece of driftwood using light weight fishing line. java fern will just lay on the tank bottom if you don't tie it down but it can also be tied to objects to control its location.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

hmmm... fishing line: i like that.... cool cool.... 

thats what im going to do today


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

post some pics!!!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Bymer said:


> My second question is my mels our losing color, is there something i can do about that?


I have heard that this is because they are maturing males


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Auratus that stay yellow like fry are females. Those that fade and then turn black are males, they change color and then start killing each other.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe you two auratus folks are in the wrong thread


----------

